# Pumpkinrot video



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

Obviously John's talent doesn't stop with his brilliant photography and unique prop building...
http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page10a.htm


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey, I helped him a little with the creation of that video! Neat.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Yea John has some talent, but lately he has been ignoring his fan’s email. 6 people have complained that he stop returning their emailed questions, including me. What is up with that?


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

He's probably to busy making bad ass props and videos to email. Awesome job John, keep up the great work.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

DeathTouch said:


> Yea John has some talent, but lately he has been ignoring his fan's email. 6 people have complained that he stop returning their emailed questions, including me. What is up with that?


_Some_ talent DT? Pardon me for saying but you always had great things to say about John and his prop-building...until recently. I thought you were one of his biggest fans? 
I don't want to sound mean, but I'm really disappointed to see that your appreciation of his work is dependent on whether or not he answers your mail.


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

yeah. I don't care if the guy lives in the woods in a shack.
as long as he keeps making props, who cares if he is email-friendly.

I can't say I blame him. Imagine getting emails from some of these guys. I'd probably burry my computer in a hole.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh,...DT.....How COULD you?????........sob.................lol


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Blackwidow said:


> _Some_ talent DT? Pardon me for saying but you always had great things to say about John and his prop-building...until recently. I thought you were one of his biggest fans?
> I don't want to sound mean, but I'm really disappointed to see that your appreciation of his work is dependent on whether or not he answers your mail.


Now Blackwidow I think you are assuming that I think less of John than I do. Assuming will only lead you to the dark side, and that leads to hate etc. I think I only worry about him, if something bad has happened. It isn't like John not to respond, even if his anti-social behavior gets out of hand. Of course his Halloween addiction is forcing him to be more social because he is now forced to talk to people about his props. Which is good for him? I didn't even notice John was not responding to emails until people were PMing me asking if something bad happened to John because they couldn't contact him any more. I know John talks to a lot of people and sometimes the way he talks it almost sound like he only talks to me. Like when I got an email from Christmas from him wishing me Merry Christmas, or when he fixed my Halloween banner, or 1 Sunday we talked about how we could design new props. He even told me some secret props that he is planning on. But I have always kept them secret even when he stopped responding to my email. And it sounds like you have the same admiration as I do for John or you would not have said anything to me. Of course maybe you didn't realize that I was using this opportunity to rope you into a conversion about John and his wellbeing. There are others on this website doing the same thing, but you might not have noticed yet. One of the threads you probably responded too. I normally wouldn't be dramatized by this whole mess if it wasn't for a comment left on my blog. I was trying to get John to talk by writing up an article about him not responding to emails. Trying to be sly and trick John in to emailing me. Well, I got so many emails and comments it wasn't funny. I even got one from CC from ImaginEERIEing about it. But the kicker was someone blaming for John not responding to any of their emails. He too was having problems getting emails back from John. So he blamed me for the whole mess. All I can say is not my fault


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

lol, he's always responded to me, but I've only asked him something once every couple of months or something. I can understand if he's starting to get overwhelmed with e-mail. He's got a great site, and it's mostly pictorial. People want to know how he does such great work. 

Anyway, I just sent him a message before finding this thread, asking what software he used, etc. I forgot it had the "thanks to unpleasantstreet.com" string attached. So... uhm... what software did you guys recommend to him? 

My haunt is so far puny and weak in comparison, but I want to play!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

I recommended Sony's Vegas Movie Studio+DVD. It's a snap to use and isn't all buggy like their competitor's software.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

Cool, thanks. That's good to know. I may try the free trial first.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I have the Vegas 4.0 which is really nice.


----------



## gmacted (Jan 18, 2006)

Those videos are fantastic. How long did it take to make them?


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

I don't think it took him more than a few hours to put those together.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Looks like John has another video out. Looks like he has Johnny Cash singing backup.

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/corpses1.wmv


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

WOW. I love that song. 
cool music video.

I just checked out the short movie at the bottom.
This is WEIRD.

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/pages/Page10a.htm


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Bram Bones said:


> WOW. I love that song.
> cool music video.
> 
> I just checked out the short movie at the bottom.
> ...


On that video, there is a Chicken dance elmo right aftewards. YOu missed that one.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

This site looks absolutely slick. I hope when I start this yard haunt thing it works out this good. I have a thing for pumpkins and that wicked scarecrow that looks like the one in *Sleepy Hollow* just kicks ass on so many levels. I wish there were some way to perserve Jack-O-Lanterns year round, because this bad boy would have 'em up. Those JOL's leading up the stairs are cool too. :jol:


----------



## Nightshade (Feb 26, 2005)

The video's are awsome. Makes me want to go and create more video's of last year. Great job John. Thanks for sharing Blackwidow.


----------



## NecroBones (Feb 10, 2006)

BTW, his new 2003 haunt video is up.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

For the people who have been stalking John(like me), I have another update for you. Now he is filming in the grave yards. I bet you that people that were watching him film this video were probably wondering why he was dragging his video camera on the ground. Or he was a using a kids wagon. I don't know how he did it, but it does looks cool. Maybe he should come out with a Pumpkinrot movie. Or return of Pumpkinrot. Ok, I have talked enough yang about John, on with the show.

http://www.pumpkinrot.com/images/CEM2.wmv


----------



## Bram Bones (Aug 29, 2005)

wow. that's cool. what a weird and cool thing to film.

love the music. those tombstones are really great.
the ones with brackets holding them together are neat.


----------

